# Superfly, Flatband-style!



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

If you haven't seen it yet Flatband Gary's "Superfly shooting" video is really worth a watch. Find it here.
I've watched this several times ad finally figured "what the hey" and cut a set of super long bands to put on my starship.
The bands are 14" effective length and full butterfly draw on my starship is 75". The bands are Embark brand from Target. The blue ones like in the video are almost the same thickness as Theraband black.
I find this style much easier than regular butterfly shooting. Everything is just easier to line up with all that length in front of you. Not sure what kind of speed these are generating but I'll conservatively say "alot". I'm standing the same distance from my catchbox is in this video but notice how much less delay there is between the "thwip" of the bands and the "SMACK" of the ammo hitting the can. I'll bet there's more speed to be had but I'm not much for cutting bands. Maybe I'll have Gary make me a proper set at the ECST.


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

now that's some real draw length!!

I bet those balls are flyin like lightnin


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

Love the ship, mike. It's weird seeing you shoot flats.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

pop shot said:


> Love the ship, mike. It's weird seeing you shoot flats.


Yeah. I prefer tubes for pretty much every other kind of shooting but Superfly requires the extreme effiency of thin tapered flats.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

WARP DRIVE SCOTTY!!!!! Aye Laddy and maybe a wee bit more!!!! FUN!! Flatband





















P.S. Man Mikey, you do it better the me Bud!


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Flatband said:


> P.S. Man Mikey, you do it better the me Bud!


No way, Admiral! You're the man!


----------

